# Pain in lower left side of tummy



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi there

Hope you can help me!

I'm probably worrying for nothing but for the last day I've had a mild(ish) throbbing pain in the lower left hand side of my tummy.  I do have a small fibroid there (2.5cm at the last count) and wondered if the pain was due to the fibroid growing as my hormones increase.  I'm also concerned that it could be an ectopic pregnancy as I understand this is one of the symptoms.  I had a scan at 5.3 weeks and saw one embie but as I had two embies transferred it is possible.

I haven't had any bleeding but I do find I get out of breath easily and my tummy is very bloated (I look about 5 months pg already!

Should I be concerned about this?

Many thanks for your help
Allison x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

it may be that your fibroid is changing, as you say. Most reduce greatly in size during pregnancy but occasionnaly they increase.

Keep an eye on the amount of pain that you are experiencing and if it increases, contact your GP.

Your blood volume is increasing as you are pregnant and therefore there is an incresed amount of blood to be pumped around your body, this is why you are breathless.

Any further problems and contact your GP who can refer you to the early pregnancy assessment unit

Take care x


----------

